# [solved]"Stocken" bei schnellem Herunterladen

## Mr. Anderson

Hallo,

habe hier derzeit das sehr lästige Problem, dass alle fünf bis zehn Sekunden alles für eine bis drei Sekunden komplett anhält. Der Bildschirm friert ein, wenn Musik läuft, hält sie an. Es geht einfach nichts. Das tritt auf, sobald ich etwas herunterlade und die Geschwindigkeit 800 KB/s überschreitet.

Ich habe mal top gestartet und angesehen, was dort passiert, wenn das Stocken auftritt. Bei der CPU-Last zeigt sich 90% idle, wenn gerade alles flüssig läuft. Unmittelbar nachdem es gerade wieder mal hängt, springt die Anzeige bei den Hardware-Interrupts auf 50% bis 100%. Woran kann das liegen? Was kann ich dagegen tun?Last edited by Mr. Anderson on Fri Jul 27, 2007 2:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

mal ein schuß ins blaue:

DMA für IDE platten aktiviert?

ggf. richtigen sata controller im kernel eingebaut??

mfg

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ist keine SATA-Platte

```
hdparm -I /dev/hda | grep dma

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
```

----------

## misterjack

Bitte weitergehende Informationen, wie ein emerge --info, Ausgabe von lspci und deine Kernelkonfiguration (letzteres bitte nach nopaste.info). Tritt das Problem auch bei anderen Dateioperationen auf?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, aber das Problem muss ich erstmal zwei Wochen auf Eis legen, da ich den betroffenen Rechner so lange erstmal nicht mehr sehen werde.

----------

## tuam

Intel e1000? Nimm den neuesten Treiber von SourceForge  :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-542545.html

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *tuam wrote:*   

> Intel e1000? Nimm den neuesten Treiber von SourceForge  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-542545.html
> 
> FF,
> 
> Daniel

 

Nein, kein Intel e1000:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/sbin/lspci | grep Ethernet
> 
> 02:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

 

Wie es aussieht, ist das Problem inzwischen gelöst.

Woran es genau lag, weiß ich nicht sicher. Ich habe im Kernel ein paar Dinge geändert.

Update von 2.6.20 auf 2.6.21 (gentoo-sources)

zwei Einträge aktiviert:

```

Device Drivers  --->

  DMA Engine support  --->

    [*] Support for DMA engines

    [*] Network: TCP receive copy offload
```

einen Eintrag deaktiviert

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Network device support  --->

    Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

      <M>   RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

      [ ]     Support for uncommon RTL-8139 rev. K (automatic channel equalization)
```

Wenn mich die Neugier packen sollte, werde ich mal weiter testen, was davon wohl der Grund ist.

----------

